# The Nicest Place on the Internet



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

http://thenicestplaceontheinter.net/

i just got a hug from boba fett. 

peace


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

awwwww, this made me smile xD


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

That's epic.


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

how cool!


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of hugs, but this is lovely!


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

This is the best :yes


----------



## OneGeniusMan (May 3, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If only that was real life...


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I discovered that gem of a site a while ago and developed a real obsession with going through every single video.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Aww, that gave me the tingles.

That's such a simple but brilliant idea! I love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Awh that's very sweet and also amazing, i mean people really think about that stuff : o And that's just heartwarming


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

**** that's truly amazing!


----------



## Werebear (May 6, 2013)

That's so sweet! I actually teared up but that may be due in part to the fact that I havent slept properly in about 4 days hahaha!


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Werebear said:


> That's so sweet! I actually teared up but that may be due in part to the fact that I havent slept properly in about 4 days hahaha!


It might be the combination of it being sweet and not sleeping for about 4 days xD


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh wow, such a sweet idea  I'm a big fan of hugs!



Werebear said:


> That's so sweet! I actually teared up but that may be due in part to the fact that I havent slept properly in about 4 days hahaha!


I'm in the same boat...half-blaming the sleep-deprivation,I've been up studying, but those videos _are _lovely!


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I wanted a star wars character too but all i got was hugs from hot teenage girls


I can't imagine the pain you're in


----------



## sayonara (Apr 6, 2013)

thats so sweet!
i teared up a little


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I teared up too. Damn you, I need a real hug now.

Isn't that just a kick in the ***, for those of us who live alone. We have to watch that video to get our Hug fix.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

that's ****ing awesome!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This is so cool thank you for sharing! I needed a hug too.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the hugs. What if I tried doing that to random people on the street?


----------



## lemoncandy (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the one that a lady having her cup of tea in the kitchen, turned around andlooked as if she saw I am sad and put down the cup to hug me, that one is gold


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

for some reason it triggered some mental health problems with me and I had to turn it off...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I freaked out as soon as I saw a girl.


----------

